

Taking Advantage of HTML5 and CSS3 with Modernizr - gspyrou
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/taking-advantage-of-html5-and-css3-with-modernizr/

======
Yaggo
If you want to take advantage of 2D/3D effects, you can use CSS media queries
to hide them (and related stylings) from incapable browsers: `@media
transform-3d { ... }`

[http://developer.apple.com/safari/library/documentation/appl...](http://developer.apple.com/safari/library/documentation/appleapplications/reference/SafariCSSRef/Articles/OtherStandardCSS3Features.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40007601-SW3)

------
Groxx
Weird... I get stuttery scrolling on all the styled samples (not on the raw)
in Safari / WebKit nightly, but not Chrome. Anyone else experience this? I
can't see what it's coming from...

That aside, interesting technique. I'll have to keep modernizr in mind for
anything not-super-complicated that I want to allow degradation on, it seems
like it would make a lot of tasks simpler.

